# Knicks Board Mock Lottery



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Pick who you think will go in this spot. We will go though the who lottory with a new pick very couple of days.

The Hawks have the #1 pick so you do you think they will grab?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

the hawks will draft williams after he gets hot in the workouts. im predicting that right now.

if i were them, i would draft paul. imagine him throwing alley oops to smith? wow.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bogut, even if they picked him up to trade him. Have to go w/ the big man.

-Petey


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

remember its not garunteed that the hawks get the #1 pick yet... it depends on the lottery order alot too.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

i think bogut too


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Bogut has to go number 1. I dont think he will be the best player of this draft but he is the consensus number 1 pick.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

It also depends on team needs. Most teams need a center since there just aren't many good ones out there so the obvious choice would be Bogut.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am not so sure about Bogut,and only due to the Kwame Brown situation....The Hawks have money to spend and could make an offer to Kwame...That may enable them to go after Williams...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think they have to take bogut , they can then spend to their hearts content on a power forward and a pg in the free agent market, and possibly a 6th man.

Watching some hawks games last season , they need a center desperately. Marvin williams is considered the bigger talent but they have josh smith already , he's going to be a star for them at small forward, and josh childress who looks like he's going to be very good also.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Bogut will go even though he's vastly overrated IMO. Some team is going to be really sad they wasted a top pick on a slow non shotblocking center.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I think Bogut will go even though he's vastly overrated IMO. Some team is going to be really sad they wasted a top pick on a slow non shotblocking center.


i agree his timing on his shotblocking needs work. great hands though, and great rebounding skills. i cant see him scoring mor than 18 ppg in the NBA but i can see him potentially leading the league in rebounds.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You guys....*

whew....where do I start? Nobody EVER said your center has to be a dominant scorer to be a dominant player. Most teams would KILL for a guy that is a bonafied low post scorer (maybe not the first option but very solid) that could lead the league in rebounds. He is also a GREAT, not good, passer....maybe one of the best since Walton and is not a threat to turn the ball over every time he touches it. Some of the best shot-blocking centers have not been first line centers. So he isn't a great shotblocker...get a PF that is. I'd take him in a NY minute and call the pivot good for the next 10+ years.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: You guys....*

we still have a chance to win the lottery...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

come on stern!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Debt Collector said:


> if i were them, i would draft paul. imagine him throwing alley oops to smith? wow.


The Hawks can get a quality PG in the later rounds or sign one.

The same cannot be said of a legit center. Hawks will draft Bogut before Marvin or Paul.

A core of Bogut-Smith-Childress-Harrington is solid.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Bogut will go first but, if we win the lottery I hope we do not draft him.


----------



## nyk4ever (May 13, 2005)

I don't think Bogut is Shaq-good or Tim Duncan-good. Hopefully he's at least Joe Smith-good! However,he's a throwback in that he is a solid post player. I think that is good for any team that drafts him, and for the league also.


----------

